# Valley of Fire



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

First Model 3 to visit Valley of Fire and/or Red Rock Canyon NV?

A person stopped me at one of the scenic stops to ask about the car; wants to upgrade from a Volt

















Supercharger in Paradise (Las Vegas) is quick - 475mph rate - I know, didn't catch kw cause that's the fastest I've seen before!

I'm always surprised at how comfortable the car is on long trips like this (> 8 hours)


----------



## Park2670 (Aug 24, 2017)

Looking amazing. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Joaquin (Jan 15, 2018)

Planning also a trip there by end of June! Any tip is welcome


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

Very nice!! The red in the pics look a little darker...still very good looking!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I *LOVE* the Valley of Fire. Everyone talks about Red Rock Canyon when they go to Vegas but forget about the Valley of Fire which is way cooler in my opinion!


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

I admit Valley of Fire is my fav there too - advice for travelers is expect it to be hot in June  Bring lots of water and a light colored hat w/the rest of your hiking bits..


----------



## Joaquin (Jan 15, 2018)

msjulie said:


> I admit Valley of Fire is my fav there too - advice for travelers is expect it to be hot in June  Bring lots of water and a light colored hat w/the rest of your hiking bits..


Yeap, a bit concerned here. I plan also to cross death valley with just 2-3 small stops in the sightseeings spots. Of course no hiking at all in death valley in late June, I'm not that crazy. Will have plenty of water in the trunk anyway.

Preparing my baby for that also: full windows ceramic tint & front PPF. Full SC charge in Lone Pine, and then heading east on 190. Heard stories of over-heating Model Ss while climbing 190 thought, not sure how my 3 will do...

BTW, does turning off the AC in a Tesla protects from motor overheating (like in a ICE), or just the opposite?


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

In the Roadster, the cooling for battery supposedly trumps cooling for people but I don't know about the newer cars there - being is there is no (obvious? any?) way to see the motor temp, good question. I didn't notice any issues at any time but the temp wasn't really over 100 ... I've been to Valley of Fire where it was 111, that was too hot!


----------



## teslarob (Oct 31, 2017)

Joaquin said:


> BTW, does turning off the AC in a Tesla protects from motor overheating (like in a ICE), or just the opposite?


The car uses the A/C compressor to cool the coolant flowing through the motor and battery, so will de-prioritize cabin cooling if the motor or battery starts getting too warm. Leave it on as you need, but you'll notice if it switches away from cabin cooling!


----------

